# how big were your follies before triggered??



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just wondered how big everyones follies were before they triggered for IUI?? 

I have 3 follies... but not as big as today (CD 11) as they thought they would be during my scan on CD 9... one is 16mm ish, 15mm and 13mm... lining looks good.

They are worried there is chance i may have ovulated already so they have done a blood test to check my LH levels... i get the results tomorrow lunch time... If i havent ovulated then insem will be 1.30pm on Sat... 

I have my trigger jab to do at 9.30pm tonight in case we can proceed...

Just wondered how big other peoples follies had been before trigger to compare a little?

Em x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Em,

Sure someone will be along soon who can advise and knows a lot more than me - mine got to 22mm.  

Clinic told me they want at least 17mm - I'd say the 16mm one would be over that by tomorrow, possibly the 15mm one too    Mine were slow growers - on day 11 I had one at 14mm and one at 15mm - 3 days later one was 22mm so they can have a bit of a growth spurt!

Lots of luck ... hope the blood tests are good news and you're set to go  

Did you just use clomid in the end?

Jovi x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah used clomid... mine are slow also only appear to have grown 1mm ish in 2 days... 

Im about to do my trigger in 20 mins so think this cycle may be a bit rubbish so im not holding out much hope of a BFP even if we get that far!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

When I had my scan last Thursday I had one very good follie measuring 18mm which the nurse said was perfect, I think they can grow up to 2mm a day. Good luck with the hcg jab tonight xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Em I know I answered you on the Sussex thread but just to say I agree with what Jovigirl and hippychicky have said, the Esperance do like at least 16mm but you still have at least a day (hopefully   ) for your follies to grow a bit more     Have you done the trigger shot yet, how did you find it? Think I've also read somewhere that the trigger shot helps mature follies before you ov xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope you've managed the trigger shot, don't worry if you are now feeling achy and bloated, it's normal and you'll probably feel like that for a good few days. Fingers crossed your follies are still growing, and I hope the insemination goes ahead for you on Saturday.

Shemonkey is correct in saying the hcg trigger matures your follies.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure Shemonkey is right and trigger does mature your follies, gives them a final boost!  Hopefully by Saturday you'll have two that are just perfect!

Hope your jab went ok ... good luck!    

Jovi x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

not heard anything yet... if they've not called by 1pm i'll call them to check... 

Trigger shot went ok feel a bit bloated and achey now but not to bad... DP had to open the vials for me as i couldnt do it and she cut herself on 2 of the 3 bottles!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Em, did you hear anything?


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah they called they said the result came back boarder line but to still come in.. i questioned what she meant by boarder line she said something about how many follies i had and could be also because im very close to oving   

So we're still going ahead tomorrow but im honestly not holding out much hope for this cycle... im just thinking of it like a test run!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Hopefully it'll be ok, but if not they will have learnt loads about how you reacted to the clomid and what dose to give you next time   Good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed     xx


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Em      


PompeyD


----------

